# 05' z



## nizmo_raceing (Mar 22, 2006)

hello, i bought a 05 nissan 350z two weeks ago, and i was wondering if anybody had this expireince? i dont like the car becouse its two little so i was wondering if anybody knows if i could trade it in for another car or not. PLEASE HELP !!!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm having trouble comprehending......

you bought a 350z. So you probably drove it, saw it, sat in it, realized it only had 2 doors and a small hatch area....now 2 weeks later you feel it's too small and want to trade it?

why are you asking US if you can trade it? Why don't you go to the dealer and ask the SOURCE?


by the way, I've got to ask, are you 16 years old? the car is "two little" ?


----------



## nizmo_raceing (Mar 22, 2006)

How do you know i am 16 years old?


----------



## nizmo_raceing (Mar 22, 2006)

yeah thats only one of the amny reasons the other reson is that since my mom bought it for me i kind of wanted her to drive it but its stick i already learned how to drive it a little but i kind of feel bad for her since she doesnt want to learn how to drive it.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you're 16 and you drive a 350z and don't want it because it's too small? IMO you shouldn't have a 350z, let alone a bigger car that can fit more people, as you're way too inexperienced as a driver to handle something like this, but I would recommend against getting rid of it and just keeping it and learning how to drive it correctly.


----------



## nizmo_raceing (Mar 22, 2006)

Another Qustion: How much Horse Power do you think i have in the Z, it has a Injen Technology Cold Air Intake just wondering?


----------

